# Leather "micarta" Scorpion



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, so my Wife absolutely hates my rubber gripped "Fugly" slingshot that I made for tournament shooting... She said I should make a nicer looking slingshot to better represent the brand, etc....

Soooo I went on ahead and took a few hours out of my very busy schedule to make myself a more attractive looking slingshot that fits all the criteria for what I want my tourney slingshot to feel like.... and it looks pretty cool too!

I thought ya'll might want to see this one since it is quite a bit different than what you'd probably expect... made from laminated bull leather, set up like a micarta... soaked in epoxy and pressed together leather layers on a 1/8" G10 base. This one looks like an exotic wood once carved and sanded down.... but it's not, it's leather and has that distinctive feel too.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

That is awesome bill definitely represents better than the fugly not putty the fugly down but this guy sure is a looker keep on creating master bill


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Mrs. Hays is right, this is exactly what I would expect from you. This is the cleanest lines of any slingshot you have made. The forks just scream precision.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I love that one but I just like the fugly and how simple and effective it is


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Incredible! Hey Bill is that your sight on the top fork?


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't understand why the "fugly" slingshot is put down so much. I found it to be very nice, but I must admit, that slingshot is stunning.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous Bill... Once I tried make leather micarta but it failed for me.. is there any tutorial ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That has a really unique look. I like it.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

It seems that any time leather is incorporated into a slingshot, they look great...and this is no exception. It has a rugged beauty that it tough to describe, but easy to look at. I could easily see myself with a Target Dragon made like this in the future.

I'm looking forward to seeing it in action.

Todd


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Awesome craftsmanship!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Very cool look to it!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Reminds me of the grand canyon the color of it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That one is truly beautiful ... she can't complain about that one! It has the look of a well worn saddle.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Looks very nice!!!  You the Master!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

A true piece of art!!! the leather give im a nice look


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

cool look! i love it.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah&#8230;that one looks great!! What I find special is it has a look that is not seen. Should be a keeper.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Now that's sharp! I don't think you'll have to worry about brand representation with that one.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I like it a lot. Looks like one of the more comfortable shooters around, too. Makes me want to reconsider the TTF format.


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

Amazing!


----------



## scotters (Mar 11, 2014)

That is great!


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

Amazing shooter!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

just WOW !

cheers


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Guys. Hopefully I'll do it justice at the tourney.... THE greatest gathering of super slingshot shooters that I know of in the World.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow!

STUNNING work!


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

stunning like always


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 17, 2011)

Really really good looking one. Good luck in the tournament


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

So, I was fortunate enough to be able to purchase this, and it arrived today! Wow! Very comfortable, very, very accurate. Only able to get about 20 shots in before the rain came, and my second round of ten, was able to hit my target (plastic water bottle) 8 of 10 times. Thanks so much Bill! I hope the one you make for the tournament will be even better for you! The Scorpion has been on my wish list and I am so grateful to have one. Peace!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic slingshot!!!!!!! and I might say went to a well deserving person.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Thats cool and nice look slingshot


----------

